# Rainy Saturday Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Rain, Rain, Rain, but I fired up The Beast anyway. I had a cook to do for some folks at work again and just dealt with the weather best I could. I put an E-Z Up over the fire box and let The Beast run. I did brisket, ribs, a butt, fatties and diller eggs. I also lit the Akorn and did wings.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

More pics.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looking great Pay.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

awesome eats, thanks for sharing the pics...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Absolutley sinful!!!!! But in a good way.


----------

